# MISC | Maglev



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Low-speed maglev railway under construction in Qingyuan







www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Polish company plans Europe's longest passive maglev test track - Global Construction Review


A Polish firm set up to develop futuristic technology has announced plans to build the longest passive maglev rail test facility in Europe. Warsaw-based Nevomo has signed an agreement with…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Bikes said:


> You are absolutely right Gusiluz. Flying cannot compete on these distances in Japan. This is still without counting the time for the security:


The problem with that image is that the Airplane is only taking airport to airport, not city center to city center.

Maglev (shinagawa to Nagoya station, which is pretty central).. probably 40 min
Airplane? its 1 hour not 48 minutes. Then you need to factor in the commute to the airport. depending where you start from in Tokyo maybe another 20 min if its Haneda, or an hour if its Narita
then you arrive at Chubu Centrair, and take another hour to get from the airport to Nagoya station. To summarize, it will be at least a 2 hour journey while in Japan, you just need to show up to the platform a few minutes before departure.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, of course. It's explained in the article as well: Maglev vs. Airplane, Shinkansen & Car


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Italy explores adapting rail lines to maglev


Italy’s national rail operator has signed an agreement with Nevomo to explore the feasibility of superimposing magrail technology on existing infrastructure.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Bikes said:


> *China plans $14.2 billion maglev railway in Yunnan: state media*
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China is planning to build a high speed magnetic levitation train in the country’s southwest Yunnan province, with an estimated total investment value of over 100 billion yuan ($14.23 billion), state media reported on Sunday.
> 
> ...



They have recently completed a HSR link between the two places so I am not sure of the need to effectively duplicate it via maglev unless they have reached capacity already.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Deal agreed to build Europe’s largest MagRail test track


Nevomo has signed an agreement to lease land and infrastructure that will allow the construction of a full-scale 750m MagRail test track.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> They have recently completed a HSR link between the two places so I am not sure of the need to effectively duplicate it via maglev unless they have reached capacity already.


The slow Chinese maglev freight train that costs more to build and maintain due to the 1 centimetre clearance will not cut it in big democracies where it is cheaper to have a single 11 psi tunnel using SC maglev with 10 centimetre clearance and will carry passengers through the day.

Take a look at the foundations needed with only 1 cm clearance at 20 minutes here 




Unless it is showcased as economically viable with an overnight container train to reduce daytime fares lower than planes it would never be used in a big democracy.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

A couple of points , the big democracies you mention , most of them are a fraction of the size of China in terms of mass transit or high speed transportation, all of them combined together would be lucky to have the scale the Chinese have achieved. The biggest democracy of all can;t event put into service a kilometer of High Speed rail , operates metro systems that look like they were built in the 20th century. In terms of rail transportation it's a good example of how not to do something. The Chinese don't invest in infrastructure to make money they invest in infrastructure because it accelerates wider national economic development including the self sufficiency in high end manufacturing technologies. If you are suggesting that western countries are only interested in making money rather than serving the wider public interest then I concede your point. The Chinese invest in public goods like public hospitals, public schools, public transportation etc and so on even if some these projects may not be financially viable hence acceptable in big democracies if they deem public health care , affordable housing for low income earners and subsidized by the state to be unnecessary then you won't hear any disagreement from the Chinese as someone wiser than I once said

" 不管黑猫白猫抓老鼠就是好猫“ 
邓小平 
加油中华人民共和国。


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> A couple of points , the big democracies you mention , most of them are a fraction of the size of China in terms of mass transit or high speed transportation, all of them combined together would be lucky to have the scale the Chinese have achieved. The biggest democracy of all can;t event put into service a kilometer of High Speed rail , operates metro systems that look like they were built in the 20th century. In terms of rail transportation it's a good example of how not to do something. The Chinese don't invest in infrastructure to make money they invest in infrastructure because it accelerates wider national economic development including the self sufficiency in high end manufacturing technologies. If you are suggesting that western countries are only interested in making money rather than serving the wider public interest then I concede your point. The Chinese invest in public goods like public hospitals, public schools, public transportation etc and so on even if some these projects may not be financially viable hence acceptable in big democracies if they deem public health care , affordable housing for low income earners and subsidized by the state to be unnecessary then you won't hear any disagreement from the Chinese as someone wiser than I once said
> 
> " 不管黑猫白猫抓老鼠就是好猫“
> 邓小平
> 加油中华人民共和国。


Unless it is showcased as economically viable with an overnight container train to reduce daytime fares lower than planes it would never be used in a big democracy.

If America had a 700 km/h overnight container train that could make daytime fares less than planes while making a good profit they would start it tomorrow it just has to be showcased between Sydney and Melbourne with Chinese superior tunnelling, Japanese SC maglev experience and American innovation to create an international standard guideway.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

It's been a while since I read something from this 50center. Funny as always.
But back to topic.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Soriehlam said:


> It's been a while since I read something from this 50center. Funny as always.
> But back to topic.


It has been a while but I am interested in where you see a problem.


----------



## paulps99 (May 21, 2014)

eddyb said:


> It has been a while but I am interested in where you see a problem.


Everywhere.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

paulps99 said:


> Everywhere.


The biggest problem I see is if the drivers hold everybody to ransom but as there would be sufficient profit to pay them well they would be reasonable.

What other problems do you see ?


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

paulps99 said:


> Everywhere.


The world needs an international guideway that takes an overnight container train because even in a dictatorship like China they are stuck with trucks like Australia because trains are too slow for palletised freight and true HSR will not take freight.

This TBM did 10 km in five years The Niagara Tunnel Project - Robbins so 20 could also do stage one Parrahub to Canberra from 10 launch shafts in five years and if ACT and Victoria did the same the whole thing could be done in five years allowing overnight container SC maglev trains to earn $2,000,000 per night reducing daytime fares below planes.

As China claims to go 600 km/h but will not because of their 1cm clearance, Japan does not know how to drive tunnels through an inrush of water and America desperately needs to showcase its innovation they may all agree on reducing emissions.

$2,000 per container x 100 per train = $200,000 x ten trains = $2,000,000 per night or $730,000,000 p/a plus daytime fares = $800,000,000 which is only about 1% on the cost of building it but as it would be maintenance free and not subject to inflation it would get cheaper every year.


----------

